# 2011 Masi CXSS- any more info?



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Saw this on Bike Rumor-http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/09/masi-drops-the-gears-with-new-2011-cxss-singlespeed-cyclocross-bike/
Anyone know any more details? Availability, rear hub spacing, etc...
Tim, got yer ears on?

Los


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

I have one pre ordered, I've been told by the Canadian distributor that ETA is Sept 16th, Oct delivery has been mentioned on Masi's facebook page. I don't need any more details than that, I want one. Hello SS monstercross.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

white for cx?


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Looks sharp! Look forward to hearing more about these.


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> white for cx?



Dirt and mud comes off with a garden hose just as easily on a white bike as it does a black one.


----------



## Smoothy (Jul 6, 2006)

*$ ?*



Saddle Up said:


> I have one pre ordered, I've been told by the Canadian distributor that ETA is Sept 16th, Oct delivery has been mentioned on Masi's facebook page. I don't need any more details than that, I want one. Hello SS monstercross.


Did you get a CAD price quote?


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> white for cx?


never ride white after Labor Day.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> Dirt and mud comes off with a garden hose just as easily on a white bike as it does a black one.




most of the time... I've seen red clay mud 'stain' white bikes


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

Smoothy said:


> Did you get a CAD price quote?


$900ish


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Anyone know any more about the availability of these yet?


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

The Kore crank uses an external bearing BB, 42 tooth chainring, 120mm rear spacing.

A short video of all three steel Masi cyclocross bikes from Interbike 2010


----------



## Smoothy (Jul 6, 2006)

120mm...is a deal breaker.


----------



## Dustintendo (Dec 7, 2008)

interesting looking bars...


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Smoothy said:


> 120mm...is a deal breaker.


Kind of have to agree. I did race a 120mm spaced SS crosser for a few years, but going to 130mm, there are so many more offerings. At 120mm, you have pretty limited options.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Smoothy said:


> 120mm...is a deal breaker.


120mm OLD? Great idea!
Fewer lightweight aftermarket hubs, weaker wheels for the off road trails that fat 45mm tires will tempt riders...
Awesome.

Los


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand? The difference between a 120mm and a 130 mm SS speed hub is the amount of spacers on the axle, the hub flanges are the same distance apart. The market has a huge selection of 120 SS/FG hubs, not nearly as many at 130. What am I missing? Educate me.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Saddle Up said:


> I'm not sure I understand? The difference between a 120mm and a 130 mm SS speed hub is the amount of spacers on the axle, the hub flanges are the same distance apart. The market has a huge selection of 120 SS/FG hubs, not nearly as many at 130. What am I missing? Educate me.


Based on my personal experience, the offerings at 120mm are generally track hubs. Nothing wrong with them, but they generally aren't made for the rigors of off-road. Some of them state specifically that they should not be used off the track (something I've ignored from time to time).

You can use older hubs (6 / 7 speed) and respace them, as you mention, for 120mm. However, most modern offerings won't work that way. And with 130mm, all you need is a cog and spacer kit and you're able to run any shimano-splined rear. In addition, SS specific hubs from manufacturers like King and White Industries aren't available in 120mm. 

120mm works, and as I mentioned, I ran it for many years for cross. After switching to a 130mm frame, I've noted that it's certainly much more convenient with more options available.


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

^ got it.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Masi, you listening?
120mm is just a bad idea. No advantages, loads of limitations.
Too bad. This was looking right up my alley.

Los


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it steel? Might not be too hard to get a road wheel in there. But still, you shouldn't have to spread the drops.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

one_speed said:


> Based on my personal experience, the offerings at 120mm are generally track hubs. Nothing wrong with them, but they generally aren't made for the rigors of off-road. Some of them state specifically that they should not be used off the track (something I've ignored from time to time).
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 120mm works, and as I mentioned, I ran it for many years for cross. After switching to a 130mm frame, I've noted that it's certainly much more convenient with more options available.


Il Pompino?


----------



## umarth (Apr 18, 2008)

Smoothy said:


> 120mm...is a deal breaker.


Cold setting is easy. I agree with you though- while I don't think that Shimano 105 hubs are much better than a lot of the track hubs, it does make it a lot easier to pick up wheel upgrades.

I do love that bike anyway- awesome bars and tons of clearance I'd never use, but would like to point out to friends.


----------



## Saddle Up (Oct 25, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> The Kore crank uses an external bearing BB, 42 tooth chainring, 120mm rear spacing.
> 
> A short video of all three steel Masi cyclocross bikes from Interbike 2010



I'm happy to admit I was wrong about the rear spacing, looks like it's 130mm. The specs are up on Masi's website. http://www.masibikes.com/steel/speciale-cxss/


----------



## Tim Jackson (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in getting to this conversation; lost my log-in, etc. 

OK... not sure about the origin of the 120mm rear spacing information... but it might come from a unicorn or leprechaun. The actual spacing is 130mm... promise. 

The bikes just showed up last week, so get your order in fast... they're go FAST!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool. Any chances of a frame option?


----------



## Tim Jackson (Nov 25, 2010)

No frame option at this time- but that doesn't mean permanently. You just never know...


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

my bike shop is building mine up now, i'll post pics and a review soon!


----------



## Tim Jackson (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweet! You'll dig it... I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Oops, haven't been on here in a bit...

Thanks for the responses, Tim. Perhaps that Sasquatch in the corner started the 120mm OLD rumor. Glad that's not the case. Hopefully by the time I recover from the financial hemorrhaging this time of year brings, you guys will still have one!

Los


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

Anything further on this? I've been thinking of dropping the coin on this bike, but would like to hear some feedback from others first.


----------

